# Been a while but here's my update...



## hyper-Suze (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all, 
I've not been on for absolutely yonks!! Sorry, I haven't forgotten about you all and I have been reading occasionally and gone to reply and then by the time I was read to post, the darn laptop crashed! Grr!!

Anyway, I hope that all you pregnant ladies are doing well and those who were due to give birth, have done so and proud of your bundles!!!

I've been booked in for my induction on 14th Jan (week Monday!) although my due date is 25th, I'm secretly glad I don't have to carry to the full 40wk or even over!

They are still planning a normal birth which is bizarre as I'd prepared mentally for a c sect, now I've had to revert back to preparing for the pain!!! I've done my breathing classes and I've learnt how to do 'colostrum harvesting' ....is anyone else doing this in prep for the babys hypos?

Baby weighs 7lb 2oz at the moment, quite pleased with this weight, I believe its all because of the pump and having great control throughout, I am on double insulin I was on and changing my reservoir almost daily! Its very strange and running out of places to attach the cannula...any suggestions for alternative sites??

How long does the induction generally take to bring on the labour stage? I'm booked in for 8am but not sure whether to insist my o/h goes to work for that day as I'm guessing first they'll want to do obs and get me on the baby monitor and then wait around for the cervix to be pulled and pessary in. I dont want him to waste a day unnecessarily waiting around for labour to commence and then for it not to happen until the 15th!!!

How are all you pregnant ladies doing who were around the same stage as me? Anyone else got their induction dates planned?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Suze, as you might guess I can't answer any of your questions, but just wanted to say how lovely it is to hear from you and hear that everything is going well! Nearly there! Hope all goes smoothly for you my dear!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Alan, it hasn't been an easy ride with my hyperemesis (at least I've not had all the papparattzi and media intruding my life like Kate Middleton has!) and also I've had my eyes bleeding but on the up side I've had excellent control and HBA's!!! The next week and few days can't pass by quick enough, I am struggling mentally with having a physical barrier stopping me from doing many things.

Hope your keeping well too Alan and Happy New Year!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 2, 2013)

So glad everything is going very well for you. My sis is booked in for a c section on the 16 th x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2013)

I dunno, Winni on t'other forum was induced and hubby was with her throughout, and took over her pump and blood testing when she was too far into labour to do it herself  - she kept insisting she was hypo but she wasn't - just the gas and air effect! - and had Ellie herself in the finish, without mega probs - but it wasn't a very short process from memory.  OTOH you might be pretty bored on your own?  Or it could all happen v quickly or the babe could become distressed and you have to have a section quicker than you thought and hubby not be there, I'm fairly sure that would upset me.

It's up to you both of course BUT ....


----------



## Monkey (Jan 3, 2013)

Fab to hear from you - can't believe we've both got such a little amount of time to go now! My ELCS is booked for a very similar time to your induction, so we'll see who arrives first.

In terms of your OH, I'd have him there from the start tbh. There's no way of knowing how quickly things'll happen (or not) but I found the company was what I needed, plus an extra pair of eyes and ears. Yes, we did very little of use on the first day but the peace was nice!

In terms of timescale, I had to call at 8am to check bed availability, went in for 9am. Had obs, first prostin pessary at 11am and was left for 6hours (pretty standard) to let it work. I was allowed to leave the ward and wander round the grounds (good to keep mobile to help things along) but had to be back on the hour, each hour, for baby to be monitored. By 5pm, I'd got to 3cm, without pain (discomfort, maybe, but no worse than mild period pains) and had my waters broken. Everything kicked off from then really!

I'm collecting colostrum from next week, as last time, so hoping to go in with a fairly decent stash for the first few days. Eek and gulp!

Did you find out the sex in the end? I know you were considering it last time we spoke..


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 5, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> So glad everything is going very well for you. My sis is booked in for a c section on the 16 th x



Hi Di, Thanks for your post. Good luck to your sister also! Is she a diabetic also or one of the lucky ones? (although can't complain from having the D that I get scanned more and get to see/hear the little one more than a normal pregnant woman!)

How are your plans going, last time I checked in you were just starting adoption process. I haven't been on here for ages sorry! Hope they are going well/smoothly...you deserve it to be so!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 5, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I dunno, Winni on t'other forum was induced and hubby was with her throughout, and took over her pump and blood testing when she was too far into labour to do it herself  - she kept insisting she was hypo but she wasn't - just the gas and air effect! - and had Ellie herself in the finish, without mega probs - but it wasn't a very short process from memory.  OTOH you might be pretty bored on your own?  Or it could all happen v quickly or the babe could become distressed and you have to have a section quicker than you thought and hubby not be there, I'm fairly sure that would upset me.
> 
> It's up to you both of course BUT ....



LOL....fancy the gas/air making you think your hypo, hypos make me delirious enough on the own, god knows what I'd be like with G/A in the mix! Besides, I've decided I'll prob go down the epidural route as inductions likely end up in c sect so at least I'll have the set up all sorted already. Plus secretly....I'm a huge huge wimp!!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 5, 2013)

Monkey said:


> Fab to hear from you - can't believe we've both got such a little amount of time to go now! My ELCS is booked for a very similar time to your induction, so we'll see who arrives first.
> 
> In terms of your OH, I'd have him there from the start tbh. There's no way of knowing how quickly things'll happen (or not) but I found the company was what I needed, plus an extra pair of eyes and ears. Yes, we did very little of use on the first day but the peace was nice!
> 
> ...



Hi Monkey, thanks for your account, i have found it most useful and we've made our desicion that he's going in at 7am and finishing at 3pm. I figure by the time actually get checked in, obs, put on baby monitor for half hour, seen consultant and then wait around for midwife to actually administer the pessary will take a while. If I do respond quickly to the pessary, my o/h can be there in 20mins. Plus, I've been admitted to the ward I'll be on twice during pregnancy with my darn hyperemesis so know all the midwives(!), layout etc as well as mum being with me for the start of it all.

I've collected 7mls so far, all are dated and in the freezer, have the cool bag out and ready with my hospital bag and finding it relatively easy now I've found my technique! Funny enough, after I posted the other day, I googled colostrum harvesting and found a post by you on another forum giving your account of doing it the first time. I am absolutely pro harvesting, I'd do anything to help stop my little one being whipped away to neo natal for hypo treatments. But we'll see how it goes, I'm doing all I can!

Nope, still not found out, we were tempted at our 4d scan but now are glad we didn't. We have chosen names for each sex so are prepared (although prob be called something completely different when they actually come out!)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh Suze!  how exciting and I love it, not knowing!


----------



## Monkey (Jan 6, 2013)

hyper-Suze said:


> Hi Monkey, thanks for your account, i have found it most useful and we've made our desicion that he's going in at 7am and finishing at 3pm. I figure by the time actually get checked in, obs, put on baby monitor for half hour, seen consultant and then wait around for midwife to actually administer the pessary will take a while. If I do respond quickly to the pessary, my o/h can be there in 20mins. Plus, I've been admitted to the ward I'll be on twice during pregnancy with my darn hyperemesis so know all the midwives(!), layout etc as well as mum being with me for the start of it all.
> 
> I've collected 7mls so far, all are dated and in the freezer, have the cool bag out and ready with my hospital bag and finding it relatively easy now I've found my technique! Funny enough, after I posted the other day, I googled colostrum harvesting and found a post by you on another forum giving your account of doing it the first time. I am absolutely pro harvesting, I'd do anything to help stop my little one being whipped away to neo natal for hypo treatments. But we'll see how it goes, I'm doing all I can!
> 
> Nope, still not found out, we were tempted at our 4d scan but now are glad we didn't. We have chosen names for each sex so are prepared (although prob be called something completely different when they actually come out!)




That sounds very sensible - especially if your mum can be there for moral support too! 7ml colostrum is fab - I've only started today and trying to remember my techniques from last time is proving hard work for my grey cells!


----------



## newbs (Jan 7, 2013)

Your plan sounds good to me.  I went in at 8am, was given the pessary just after 9 and I was told I would then be able to go for a walk and that I would be re-examined in an hour.  My contractions started pretty much immediately though and were very intense so I never did get to go and my baby became distressed so I was taken up to labour ward before lunch.  This continued throughout the day and I eventually had an emergency c-section and Zoe was born at 1am.  I'm glad DH was with my throughout as it wasn't a nice experience but you will have support until your OH gets there anyway.  I hope things go smoothly for you and look forward to hearing your lovely news.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 8, 2013)

Very exciting, you're so neArly there... Good luck!  Hope you're feeling ok :0)


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just to say thinking of you Suze as I know you are being induced today! I have my fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you. Thinking of you too Monkey as I think your due very soon too, hope all goes well. Keep us posted ladies and cant wait to see a picture of your new arrival! xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2013)

Ooh! Hope all is going well for you Suze!


----------

